# Lamp Questions



## ship (Dec 26, 2005)

351) What chemicals make up the gas filling in a Metal Hallide or MSR lamp?
352) How many inches in diameter is a T-11 lamp?
354) Why is a PAR 38 90 watt/120v. Halogen brighter than a Incandescent 150 w/120v lamp?
359) What is normally brighter in color temporature: a Quartz Iodine, Kryptonite, Xenon, or Halogen lamp?
340) If you install a 208v. Metal Hallide lamp in a mogul based 110v. fixture why won’t it light?
341) If the actual light a standard fluorescent lamp gives off is UV only, how can you see by its light? 
343) Why do some lamps and fuses blow with a broken filament, and others with a blackened window?
346) Which will give a better strobe effect using an ETC board and dimmer: a 150w/130vA-19IF lamp, a 150w/120v.PAR38 Lamp, a 150CL/DC Inkie Lamp, a 120 watt/100volt PAR 64 Sealed Beam Lamp without a transformer, a 500 watt PAR 56, a 6 volt/30 watt Par 36 Pinspot/mirror ball lamp with transformer, or a 150 watt 120 volt RSC T-4 2.3/8" MOL work light?
350) Why should a flickering fluorescent lamp be replaced immediately? If only one goes out why change both lamps on a circuit?
358) What is the difference between a C and a CC coil in the filament of a lamp?
359) Lamps with diodes in them or normal lamps with a diode in the lamp base have greater life expectancy than those without, How is the diode wired, to insert this DC current into the lamp, and what besides a loss in brilliance and a change in the light spectrum given off is of major concern for circuits with diode lamps in them?
365) A tungsten filament vaporizes at 3800°K, so how can a filament lamp with 5600°K be achieved?
(Lamp only, not color correction for the fixture)
366) On an RSC lamp, there is usually a knob at the center of the bulb, which direction should it face - toward the reflector or away from it?


----------

